# More sad news from Mecca



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lake tavern on rt 46 burned to the ground today, it’s been a spot to stop at when in Mecca as long as I can remember, I don’t hang out there nowhere close to what I used to, Always a poker run stop, always tried to stop when fishing the causeway. It’s been there longer than I’ve been fishing mosquito and yes, I’ve got a few crazy stories from over the years of hanging out, I’ll miss it, hope they rebuild.










Fire destroys popular Trumbull County tavern


Firefighters were called to Chrissy’s Lake Tavern on State Route 46 in Mecca Township just before 8 a.m. on Wednesday.




www.wkbn.com


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

deleted


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

what a fun place, I always stopped there after fishing ....hope they rebuild it. 😥


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

That's a shame. I heard it was a nice place after the renovations but hadn't been there lately. And only a few years after the Bristol Inn had burned down. 

Kip


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear abt this. I always say, “Nothing Good Lasts Forever!”(Be it bait shops, old friends, family restaurants/bar&grills, Good Fishing ICE, hunting/fishing Spots!, et. al.)


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Always a good place to grab a bite to eat after a long days fishing. Sad day for sure.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

I was saddened to her it burned down. I lived in Bristol Twp and frequented the establishment. It was a great watering hole .


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Didn't that place catch fire before? Seemed to me that was cause of the last renovation. I get the idea that someone is trying to burn her out! Will be interesting to see what the fire investigation turns up!


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Sad to see it gone, that place was pretty rough back in the day, but it was really nice after all of the renovations, hopefully she rebuilds.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

cueman said:


> Sad to see it gone, that place was pretty rough back in the day, but it was really nice after all of the renovations, hopefully she rebuilds.


It was a real bad place when it was called the 46 bar. I remember I was playing a game of pool and a guy came in the back door and cracked another guy in the side of the head with one of those old clickclick type jacks and ran out the door, I thought he killed the guy.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

ezbite said:


> It was a real bad place when it was called the 46 bar. I remember I was playing a game of pool and a guy came in the back door and cracked another guy in the side of the head with one of those old clickclick type jacks and ran out the door, I thought he killed the guy.


Those were great jacks!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

WoW, that stinks! I ate there many times before the reno and once after the reno and it was nice, food was surprisingly extra good too... was hoping to have a few late night dinners there after chasing eyes on squito this spring...


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

buckeyebowman said:


> Didn't that place catch fire before? Seemed to me that was cause of the last renovation. I get the idea that someone is trying to burn her out! Will be interesting to see what the fire investigation turns up!


Seems like that's the route a lot of restaurants go... coincidence? Just like Timberfire in Bainbridge.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Not making any accusations, but here in the Mahoning Valley we call it refinancing through arson!


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

ezbite said:


> It was a real bad place when it was called the 46 bar. I remember I was playing a game of pool and a guy came in the back door and cracked another guy in the side of the head with one of those old clickclick type jacks and ran out the door, I thought he killed the guy.


Never seen anything like that, myself, but I've heard some stories.


----------



## Idallgo (11 mo ago)

Sad to hear about that... I hope they restore everything soon. The thing is, my best friend, who I haven't visited in a long time, lives not far from here. Recently I thought about going to visit him, but after reading the info about this place, I don't know if I should go or not. We used to get together with my friend and play some games. No matter what game it was, we were always interested in competing in something. We used to play backgammon poker sometimes did puzzles. Now, because I see him less often, we call each other online and play some games. Last week we did puzzles Play Free Online Jigsaw Puzzle Games for a while, and I won. He said he would get his revenge on me, but he never called me...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Saw a crawler on Youngstown TV that said the fire investigation showed that the fire was started outside! What did I tell you?!


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

Mecca fire began on exterior


MECCA — Investigators have released a preliminary report about the Feb. 16 fire that destroyed Chrissy’s Lake Tavern along state ...




www.tribtoday.com


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

George Steinbrenner was from Cleveland....before starring on Seinfeld.
During a downturn in the Economy, his steel factory and business "magically" caught fire.
He took the insurance proceeds from that fire and eventually bought the New York Yankees.
The rest, they say, is history......


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

All that’s left


----------

